# how long do tyres last?



## Jane Smart (5 Jul 2009)

Hi

Probably a silly question, but women do ask these silly quiestions lol

I was just wondering what mileage you got from MTB tyres? I suppose it would depend on the terrain? etc.,

I have had my bike a week now and covered 85 miles and loving every moment of it. My very first bike and first cycling in 35 years so not a bad start.

Also, how often should the chain be cleaned? I bought cleaning stuff and lubricant ( I think ) the other day, but have not used it yet.

Thanks

Jane x


----------



## Cubist (6 Jul 2009)

The silliest questions are actually the ones you don't ask but should have!

Tyres.
Depends very much in compounds, use, and whether you keep them pumped up to optimum pressures. In other words you can only know if they are worn by looking at them! MTB knobblies will wear, lose chunks on flinty path/trails, get slashed by rocks and so on if they are used hard off-road. If you cycle mainly on gentle stuff then they last much longer. 

Chain. 
Make sure you get as much of the crap off it after riding in muddy conditions. Winter lube such as green Finish Line is great for staying on in wet conditions, but has a trade-off of being sticky, so mud and dust will accumulate on it and in the gaps, and this will eventually wear your chain out unless you keep it clean. 
Dry lube doesn't attract as much dust and mud, but you'll need to use it more often in hot weather.

85 miles would be a good point to clean the chain and relube it. Use a rag and wet with new lube, or if the chain's really dirty, spray it with a teflon based lube like GT85. Wipe and wipe and wipe the chain along it's length and a large amount of crud will come off onto the rag. Repeat this process and then once the chain is clean, put a drop of chain lube (not the teflon based stuff, it's too thin) onto every link roller. Turn the chain and work it up and down the gears to distribute it evenly, then get a clean rag, and wipe, wipe wipe. The chain actually only needs lube on the inside, and a tiny film on the outside of the plates, enough to deter rusting.


----------



## Jane Smart (6 Jul 2009)

Thank you very very much for such an informative reply, it is much appreciated and I will take your advice :troll:


----------



## Jane Smart (7 Jul 2009)

Funny I should mention tyres, my dad phoned me today, told him I had done 130 miles in 9 days and he said ~ "you will need new tyres shortly "

;-)

Oh and I cleaned the chain today, I am sure it felt much smoother.


----------



## Globalti (10 Jul 2009)

Clearly you need a mechanic. May I volunteer?

(Oh - I see you're in Scotland - well if you can't find a mechanic, a McDonald or a MacGregor might do!)


----------



## Jane Smart (10 Jul 2009)

Plenty of McDonalds and McGregors up here, but I bet I cannae find one when I need one


----------

